
Ask HN: How to pitch startup to corporates without losing ownership? - TadaScientist
I was just reading this [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;playbook.samaltman.com&#x2F;] and thought I would post here.<p>I have a startup and a well specified product in my mind and I&#x27;m already drafting a business plan. It&#x27;s a b2b product which requires an upfront investment to develop an MVP for. Some will ask why don&#x27;t I built it myself - I am not a coder, nor a full-stack developer.<p>The plan is to reach out to a bunch of businesses but I am afraid they would either laugh me out of the door or simply take my idea and with their infinite balance sheets build it themselves.<p>Besides asking the representatives of those Corporates to sign an NDA at the door during the demo what else can I do to protect myself?<p>Finally, let&#x27;s say I wanted to create animations such as this [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=2y6aVz0Acx0] to demonstrate my use cases - which software would you recommend for me to work on?<p>Many thanks
======
dpeck
| simply take my idea and with their infinite balance sheets build it
themselves

If large businesses were actually able to do this then the vast majority of
startups would never exist. These days many startups are really just
speculative r&d for big co's that like to spend capex for a (mostly) known
commodity vs opex that may never amount to anything.

You probably wont make them a customer, but the chances of big co managing to
take your idea, implement it, and put it out into the market to compete with
you is vanishingly small.

------
g10r
The best protection is going to be execution.

NDAs aren't really going to help you in this regard.

Just take some meetings, tell them what you're working on and if some form of
collaboration is of interest.

------
tixocloud
Is your idea very unique? There's much more to commercial success than just
the idea itself. If your idea is very unique, then you might want to consider
patents as a way forward in addition to NDAs. Companies, especially large
ones, have minimal interest in stealing startup ideas.

------
sharemywin
Do you know any of the potential customers? Are you solving a problem they
complain about? Is there a solution already?

check out bubble.is you might be able to build a prototype.

If you have a few customers using a patched together prototype you have a 100%
better chance of finding a developer.

~~~
TadaScientist
Thank you for posting, I am not currently looking for a developer and as I
mentioned I do know of potential customers which are not consumers. My
questions were specifically about protecting my idea during the demo session
and the program I should use to create an animation.

~~~
sharemywin
You can find some explainer video creators on Fiverr.

[https://www.fiverr.com/search/gigs?query=explainer%20video&s...](https://www.fiverr.com/search/gigs?query=explainer%20video&source=main_banner&search_in=everywhere&search-
autocomplete-original-term=explainer%20video)

10 Awesome Software To Make Explainer Videos?
[https://www.wowmakers.com/blog/explainer-video-
software/](https://www.wowmakers.com/blog/explainer-video-software/)

